# erste Anwendung in JBoss deployen



## tonick (10. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

möchte in die Entwicklung mit Applikationsservern einsteigen, habe dazu direkt eine Verständnisfrage: Wie kann ich Methoden einer deployden Klasse beim Start des Server aufrufen?

Also konkret:
Mit dem Start des Servers (bzw. mit deployen) möchte ich automatisch eine Methode ausführen, die mir auf der Konsole z.B. die aktuelle Uhrzeit ausgibt.

Irgendwie sowas:


```
import java.util.Calendar;
import org.apache.commons.logging.Log;
import org.apache.commons.logging.LogFactory;

public class TaskManager {
	
	private static Log logger = LogFactory.getLog(TaskManager.class.getName());
	
	public void initialize() {
		logger.info("Uhrzeit" + Calendar.getInstance(););
		
	}

}
```


----------



## tagedieb (11. Jun 2011)

Dafuer gibt das J2EE 
	
	
	
	





```
SerlvetContextListener
```
Interface. Siehe Servlet Lifecycle - The Java EE 6 Tutorial

Du brauchst nur das Interface zu Implementieren und es im web.xml hinzuzufuegen und schon wird der Listener bei jedem start deiner deployten Web-Applikation ausgefuehrt.

Falls du jedoch (wider erwarten) den Code beim starten und stoppen des Servers ausfuehren willst wird es allerdings etwas komplizierter..


----------



## tonick (11. Jun 2011)

Super, habe es hinbekommen.

Wie müsste ich den vorgehen, wenn der Code beim starten und stoppen des Servers ausgeführt werden soll?


----------



## tagedieb (11. Jun 2011)

Wie gesagt, dass duerfte nicht ganz so einfach sein.

Ich denke du kannst in der JBoss Konfiguration dein eigens MBean registrieren (JMX) oder du benutzt den JBoss MicroContainer A Look Inside the JBoss Microcontainer, Part I -- Component Models | Javalobby


Leider kenne ich mich mit beidem nicht aus um dir weiterhelfen zu koennen.


----------

